# Anyone know of show cart with removable shafts?



## Sandee (Nov 14, 2011)

My sister has this idea that she'd like to find a cart for showing that she can switch back and forth between her mini and her hackney instead of having to carry two carts. (so probably 48" shafts and 60 or 66" shafts) I admit it sounds like a good idea but I've never even heard of such a thing let a lone know where to find it. If anyone has ever seen this or knows anything about where we might get more infomation on such an item, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 14, 2011)

I know the Pacific Smart Cart does...not sure, but probably their trail Cart does as well. I think Kingston Saddlery has carts with removable shafts too.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 15, 2011)

Not only the shafts should be changed but the wheels too! The cart will be out of balance for the large pony with the mini sized wheels on the cart.


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 15, 2011)

You would get a lot of good input from Bill Schuil at Pacific Carriage. He would know exactly how far the smartcart can be adjusted and or what changes to make. For instance I know of one smartcart custom made with bigger wheels and wider shafts. We have one and it amazes me how adjustable it is and making a set of longer shafts would be a piece of cake.

I am convinced the smartcart is the most adjustable even without any custom work. I know it is not the cheapest cart on the market but in my opinion worth every penny.

The phone number is *604 462-7370 or email [email protected]*

* *

*ME*


----------



## susanne (Nov 15, 2011)

Not a show cart, per se, but for local shows she could use a Frontier/CTM-style easy entry. We remove the shafts on ours whenever we haul out to drive...undo four bolts and voila!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone but so far the Smart Cart and the Kingston cart look to be Easy Entry carts. They are not quite what she'd want for a show cart. She does multi-breed (open) shows but she also does Saddlebred shows that have Hackney classes and for that sort of show she needs something more like our show carts with a basket.

Please give a shout out if you know of any cart that will change from one size to another.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to say I have never seen a "show cart" of that type with removable shafts either. the problem I see is that as they are pretty-much breed specific, it would be difficult to find one that would change in size very easily both height and width wise.


----------

